# I love when a plan come together....



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

You'll understand when these land. Bombs awayyyy:gn:gn:gn

DC: 0307 0020 0001 0069 3090
DC: 0307 0020 0001 0069 3106


I'm reading more then I post these days (yes its true:tg) I tend to listen to some of the senior members and Mods (and wise gorillas) here and a few of them said if you want to get personal or made new friends send them a bomb introducing yourself, send something personal that mean something, something you like to smoke and introduce them to something new. Who would think wisdom comes with age Maybe there not Grumpy Old Men:SM When I 1st joined I almost got into it with a senior member (no names) but a cool head killed the beef (it was my misunderstanding) and now we are good friends. Well enough with the grown up stuff and back to business:mn

Enjoy fellas


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

You sound, almost peaceful this evening Booker. Green tea?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to say Booker was one of the "elders" who showed me the errors of my ways at one time..(doubt he remembers..LOL) and for him to bomb ya...WATCH OUT!!!





Shawn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> You sound, almost peaceful this evening Booker. Green tea?


Kinda of me messed up end to my evening. Leslie was driving down the street and a young punk hit her car with something causing the windshield to crack. Doing the right thing like I told her, she pulled off without getting out. As she drove away they were laughing and waving at her (oh we got some funny boys I C)

Well a call to the Police (and my crew) and a lil visit to there house (leslie did some surveillance and saw where they went) and there not laughing any more neither was the rest of the people in the house. Me being a cop and her being a teacher we see the worst and sometimes we get tired of it but we do what we do cause we love to help those that want to be helped. I smoked a Boliv IM and Monte and im doing better Oh yeah I chased it with a bottle of 1994 dow's port:dr yesssss:chk


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glad to hear no one was hurt......at least on your end

As for the bomb......LOOOOK OUT PEEPS!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ...... I smoked a Boliv IM and Monte and im doing better Oh yeah I chased it with a bottle of 1994 dow's port:dr yesssss:chk


Now that's a brother on the Level.

Good to hear your wife is OK.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> I have to say Booker was one of the* "elders"* who showed me the errors of my ways at one time..(doubt he remembers..LOL) and for him to bomb ya...WATCH OUT!!!Shawn


Did u just call me Old and nope I dont remember please tell me not often I give good advice other then drink 6grapes:dr



rck70 said:


> Glad to hear no one was hurt......*at least on your end*
> As for the bomb......LOOOOK OUT PEEPS!!!!!


for the record (and legal reasons) no one was hurt:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> Now that's a brother on the Level.
> 
> Good to hear your wife is OK.


Always on the level & Square baby:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Leslie was driving down the street and a young punk hit her car with something causing the windshield to crack. As she drove away they were laughing and waving at her (oh we got some funny boys I C)


Being an investigator myself has you running into some of "the best" that humanity has to offer at times. I was sensing that you were a bit off kelter this evening upon reading your #1 post. Main thing is Leslie is ok and the funny boys have new issues to think about...:cb


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Booker Glad you and Leslie are okay


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> Being an investigator myself has you running into some of "the best" that humanity has to offer at times. I was sensing that you were a bit off kelter this evening upon reading your #1 post. Main thing is Leslie is ok and the funny boys have new issues to think about...:cb


The good people is what keep me going (and the pay) good bless us all



sailchaser said:


> Booker Glad you and Leslie are okay


Oh were fine no biggie for me, she just got a chance to see what cops have to deal with after there done with them. I blew it off and lit up a few good1's:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Way to go Booker! Glad you were able to help Leslie... I'm sure it made her feel better - the way you handled things.

As far as the bomb... go get 'em, Tiger! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad Leslie's all right there Booker:tu....I'm sure the CREW put the fear of GOD in them!:r I think you should recrute Tom to the crew:gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Glad Leslie's all right there Booker:tu....I'm sure the CREW put the fear of GOD in them!:r *I think you should recrute Tom to the crew*:gn


I only use him on special covert details:gn


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Way to roll Booker!! Glad the Mrs. is ok. 

A cop bombing someone(s)? Geeeeeeeze.....we should all be getting nervous. :hn :r :hn :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this must be the new and kinder booker...:r

pansy...he dont scare me.....(those arent international shipping #'s):chk


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I gotta echo Booker's sentiments a bit in that first post. When I came on here a couple weeks ago, it was a bit of an odd first day or so. There was a bit of a misunderstanding, which was cleared up quickly (and cemented as such witha phone call). He's definitely good peeps, and I hope to be able to sit down and have a smoke or 3 with him some time, maybe once I move down to FL. :ss:ss:tu

Glad to hear that your wife is fine after what I assume was a bit of a harrowing experience. 

A friend of mine taught in Harlem a few years ago, and I know she has some stories about that experience. Teachers see a lot of bad things that most of us would probably never expect that they would.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MNWanger said:


> I gotta echo Booker's sentiments a bit in that first post. When I came on here a couple weeks ago, it was a bit of an odd first day or so. There was a bit of a misunderstanding, which was cleared up quickly (and cemented as such witha phone call). He's definitely good peeps, and I hope to be able to sit down and have a smoke or 3 with him some time, maybe once I move down to FL. :ss:ss:tu
> 
> .


Im sure it will happen some day soon.:tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

I returned home from work to this sight, hopefully something can salvaged.










Thanks Booker! I look forward to trying the sticks.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Again, no pics of the sticks. What the hell is going on around here?!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

MNWanger said:


> I returned home from work to this sight, hopefully something can salvaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I remember a street in Philly that they bombed some time back.



TripleF said:


> A cop bombing someone(s)? Geeeeeeeze.....we should all be getting nervous. :hn :r :hn :r


----------

